# Saltwater/Reef Books



## hell on wheels (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all. I currently have a 120 gallon Fowlr tank. It was my first saltwater tank. I knew nothing about it, and just took whatever my LFS said I needed and off I went.

Now I would like to start a much larger tank with aggresive fish, and also a smaller reef system.

Are there any good books that covers different equipment, the pros and cons of each and exactly what you can expect with the equipment. Also basic set-up do's and dont's? 

I want to start these, but would like to do it fully on my own, my own choices ect. Not based on what my LFS can sell me to make a good profit.


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

there are many good books. The one thing is that each one is done by a different author. So the basic information is pretty much set in stone, alot of it depends on what you prefer.


































All the books are good in my opinion. There's more info in each one than you can imagine. Jot down what like or the best style for you and create a plan.


----------



## hell on wheels (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, these are just what I was looking for.


----------

